# Door County, Wisconsin



## msl (Jul 4, 2001)

...any tips for sources of available bareboat charters in the Apostle Islands would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Mark L.


----------



## c25 (Sep 14, 2003)

msl,

The Apostle Islands are quite a ways from Door County...pushing 300 miles I''d guess.

In Bayfield County I''ve heard good things about:

http://www.superiorcharters.com/


----------



## msl (Jul 4, 2001)

Thanks.
I don''t know what made me think the Apostle Islands are in that county. 
Thanks again.
Mark L.


----------



## Irwin32 (Jul 1, 2001)

The Apostles are not even in that Lake. There is at least one charter company there. Use google and I bet you will find it.


----------



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

Some Apostle Island Charter operations, out of Bayfield, WI - as previously noted the Apostles are at the SW end of Lake Superior:

Dreamcatcher Sailing Charters
HC 64 Box 107
Bayfield, WI 54814
800-262-4176 or 715-779-5561

Superior Charters, Inc.
P.O. Box 719
Bayfield, Wisconsin 54814-5124
Phone: 800-772-5124
E-mail: [email protected]
http://www.superiorcharters.com/ 

Apostle Islands Yacht Charter Association - La Pointe, WI
http://www.wisconsinconcierge.com/services/profile.cfm?ID=319


----------

